# About them birds



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

WTG Faelan! My dogs have never had flyers either, and I'm not sure where I can go to try some.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Good boy! With a little training I'm sure he'll get the flyers no problem.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Good job!

We had a big challange this week when I went. TALL grass. As in I did not see my dog once she was 20 feet from me, not even really when she got to the bird on the hill (well ok could see her then because it was trampled down a bit, but....). She came back from the one mark about 40 feet off to one side and ran down the road with the bird, quite happy with herself (and I was thrilled too, it was hard to walk through). 

Takes 'blinds' to a new meaning anyway, but she ran pretty strait to the marks so that's a good thing.

Lana


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Actually flyers differ from "birds" almost as much as "birds" differ from bumpers. And species can also be a HUGE variant. And it can be very hard to find ways to train on flyers. Ask around and sometimes friends of friends can let you know when and where you might find them. Good luck.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Fisher saw his first flier at a JH test too. The bird was alive but not walking away. He thought it was flippin awesome and tried to make friends with it, he actually play-bowed to the duck. After a minute or two of it he picked it up and brought it back 
We train with shackled pigeons fairly frequently which are not as intimidating as ducks but much easier to keep and for us to deal with. They put up a good flap as well.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Bender said:


> Good job!
> 
> We had a big challange this week when I went. TALL grass. As in I did not see my dog once she was 20 feet from me, not even really when she got to the bird on the hill (well ok could see her then because it was trampled down a bit, but....). She came back from the one mark about 40 feet off to one side and ran down the road with the bird, quite happy with herself (and I was thrilled too, it was hard to walk through).
> 
> ...


Grins - I hear you! A few of us could not see our dogs on the 1st mark since the cover was tall and the ground sloped down hill - if the bird landed where it was planned to there was a clear line of sight once they were by the bird .. noobe here .. but I sure was glad the judge had mentioned we were NOT glued the line -


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Way to go! Ya can't be perfect!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

AmbikaGR said:


> Actually flyers differ from "birds" almost as much as "birds" differ from bumpers. And species can also be a HUGE variant. And it can be very hard to find ways to train on flyers. Ask around and sometimes friends of friends can let you know when and where you might find them. Good luck.


So I should try to train flyers for pheasants, ducks and chuckars?
Shackled pigeons as well? 

Falean has had shackled pheasants which were released so I think it might have more to do with the fresh cordite (??)smell?

Guess I need to go practise on hitting some flying clay pigeons so I can help others in the same situation....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

way to go Faelan, sounds like you did an AWESOME job!!!
I had to laugh about Fisher trying to make friends with the flier, LOL.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> I had to laugh about Fisher trying to make friends with the flier, LOL.



Trust me, his daughter does not look to make friends with them, and she does not like to share them with anyone either. We are WORKING on that.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Sunrise said:


> So I should try to train flyers for pheasants, ducks and chuckars?
> Shackled pigeons as well?



Yes, Yes, Yes and Yes. You can see any of those at a test. From my limited experience some dogs will react differently the first time they see a new species, especially pheasant.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

You always make me grin!





AmbikaGR said:


> Trust me, his daughter does not look to make friends with them, and she does not like to share them with anyone either. We are WORKING on that.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> Yes, Yes, Yes and Yes. You can see any of those at a test. From my limited experience some dogs will react differently the first time they see a new species, especially pheasant.


 
Also doesn't hurt to train on hardly thawed (as in still cold), way too thawed (as in gag from the smell) and everything in between birds. Not sure in the States but here it can be anything from what I've been told. Like they 'try' to have good birds for the test but not always. 

Some dogs won't like the stinky birds, some won't like the birdcycles that are still hard, all good training though. Storee has only really not cared for the really cold ones, but doesn't care what it is as long as it has feathers. Bender was a bit picky as to bird type, and my border collie would get anything as long as it wasn't stinky and falling apart, or in yucky water. 

Lana


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

How did the shackled pheasant go?

I remember going to a retriever seminar in NY w/ Boomer when he was new, they started the puppies and inexperienced dogs on pigeons. I think because of their size and inability to inflict any harm on the dogs. Unfortunately Boomer had kennel cough so he missed out. So our first flyer was a duck at large group training at one of our clubs; I remember how nervous I was about what he would do. Every time he had a new species I was nervous about how he would react. I was especially nervous about the pheasants because I had heard they were mean, have sharp spurs, and peck with their beaks. But he never got hurt as far as I know.

Good luck. I'm sure we'll be seeing birds in our future too ... when Gladys is ready to come when called and not go postal over the feather duster. I would start her on a pigeon.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Faelan was very careful with that live one .. he was more happy with the dead duck 
Towhee is starting field class next week so I'll be right behind you with Gladys LOL


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

You goldie owners up in the NE are so fortunate to have field training classes; seems like most of the people down here in South Florida send their pups away for training--some have them come back with titles--some have them come back ready to be handled to titles. Seems like a totally different situation down here.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

We are fortunate indeed! The trainer I work with dovetails almost perfectly with my preferred training methods which is even more fortunate, since I am primarily a positive trainer - that's not to say my dogs are never corrected - just last week I went diving into a swampy water area after a certain golden boy who thought he had a choice about getting to the bird! 

We also have Retriever clubs which offer training sessions several times a year - my GR Club now offers advanced and entry level sessions where the experienced folks do setups and mini seminars about what the drills purpose is in the afternoon after the advanced dogs have been run. Maybe you can do something similar?

The hunt test I went to this past weekend, almost all of the dogs were owner handled and trained.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

boomers_dawn said:


> Good luck. I'm sure we'll be seeing birds in our future too ... when Gladys is ready to come when called and not go postal over the feather duster. I would start her on a pigeon.


Grins - my feather dusters are kept in a closed closet - just bringing them out can send my crew into a frenzy :doh::doh: 

What about chuckars for a starter bird? My Towhee has a smaller mouth than the boyos so I thought they might be good.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

There's no such thing as field classes around here either. I even tried calling up some pros and asking if they would do private lessons with me, but all they do is board and train. Around here you either send your dog off or do it on your own.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

rappwizard said:


> You goldie owners up in the NE are so fortunate to have field training classes; seems like most of the people down here in South Florida send their pups away for training--some have them come back with titles--some have them come back ready to be handled to titles. Seems like a totally different situation down here.





Loisiana said:


> There's no such thing as field classes around here either. I even tried calling up some pros and asking if they would do private lessons with me, but all they do is board and train. Around here you either send your dog off or do it on your own.



You folks might want to try RTF (Retriever Training Forum) at 
retrievertraning.net/forum/

You might be surprised to find others in your position also looking for folks to train with. And in areas such as the ones you folks live it is more important to start with folks with some experience in your area due to you need SAFE grounds/water to train due to gators and other such things.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Already a member Hank, but thanks


----------

